# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف اعتبرنا هذه الأبيات من المسمطات؟

## حليمة حمدان

يقول أبو نواس:
سلاف دن............كشمس دجن
كدمع جفن ............كخمر عدن
طبيخ شمس...........كلون ورس
ربيب فرس.........حليف سجن
يا من لحاني...........على زماني
اللهو شاني..........فلا تلمني
 هذه الأبيات من المسمطات و لكنني حاولت أن أطبق تعريف المسمطات عليها فلم أصل الى نتيجة. أتمنى منكم أن تجيبو على سؤالي بطريقة سهلة وواضحة, وشكرا على جهودكم.

----------


## علي المدني

> يقول أبو نواس:
> سلاف دن............كشمس دجن
> كدمع جفن ............كخمر عدن
> طبيخ شمس...........كلون ورس
> ربيب فرس.........حليف سجن
> يا من لحاني...........على زماني
> اللهو شاني..........فلا تلمني
>  هذه الأبيات من المسمطات و لكنني حاولت أن أطبق تعريف المسمطات عليها فلم أصل الى نتيجة. أتمنى منكم أن تجيبو على سؤالي بطريقة سهلة وواضحة, وشكرا على جهودكم.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
تحية طيبة وبعد ..
فالمسمطة نوعان : رباعية وخماسية . الرباعية تكون كالتالي :
ــــــــــــــ أ        ـــــــــــــــ  ـ أ
ــــــــــــــ أ       ـــــــــــــــ  ـ ب
ــــــــــــــ ج     ـــــــــــــــ  ـ  ج
ــــــــــــــ ج     ـــــــــــــــ  ـ ب
والرموز ( أ ، ب ، ج ..) تشير إلى القوافي ؛ فـ (أ) و ( ج ) متغيران و ( ب ) ثابت متكرر يسمى ( عمود المسمطة ) .
أما الخماسية فتكون كالتالي :
ــــــــــــــ أ      ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ أ
ــــــــــــــ أ     ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ أ
                       ـــــــــــــــ  ــ ب
ــــــــــــــ ج      ـــــــــــــــ  ــ ج
ــــــــــــــ ج      ـــــــــــــــ  ــ ج
                      ـــــــــــــــ  ــ ب
والرموز فيها كما سبق توضيحه .
وهذه التي ذكرت هنا مسمطة رباعية ؛ لأن الشاعر يورد أربعة أشطار ثلاثة منها بقافية متغيرة ( وهي هنا : شمس ، ورس ، فرس / لحاني ، زماني ، شاني ) في حين يلتزم الشطر الرابع بقافية واحدة على طول المسمطة والتي تسمى ( عمود المسمطة ) والتي هي هنا بحرف الروي ( النون المكسور ) الذي نجده في ( سجن / تلمني ) أما ( دنِّ ، دجنِ ، جفن ، عدن ) فإن بعض المسمطات يأتي مصرعاً ، وهو قليل ، كما هو الحال مع تصريع القصائد في مثل قول امرئ القيس :
( قفا نبك... ومنزل / فحوملِ ) إذ صرَّع الشاعر شطري البيت في مطلع القصيدة . فبعض المسمطات يأتي مصرعاً كما هو الحال مع هذه المسمطة المذكورة هنا.
هذا ما أتذكره هنا دون أن أتأكد من المسألة في مصادرها ، والله تعالى أعلم .
( ملاحظة مضافة : لو عدت إلى المعجم المفصل في الأدب : صفحة 792 لوجدت مصداق ذلك )

----------

